
China's industrial capacity appears to be back to normal - mccaly
https://blog.kickpay.com/2020/04/13/covid-19-chinas-manufacturing-capacity-back-to-normal/
======
dvduval
Normal would include people wearing masks to work, and practicing social
distancing, and not eating out to lunch like they did before. Schools are
still not all in session. Some are starting to go back. as I understand it
they are doing pretty good but it's not 100% yet. It's probably more like 80%.
We got to say that they're not going to have the buyers because the markets of
Europe and North America are not back to normal.

